# guys guess what!!!



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

!!!!!!!


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

what?!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is the bird the word?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

momentsunset said:


> what?!


guess!



Zeppelin said:


> Is the bird the word?


noooope thats not it its even better


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

You found the cure for aids?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:spam


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

You saw Biggie and Tupac at a gas station while buying a 6 pack?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> You saw Biggie and Tupac at a gas station while buying a 6 pack?


actually i did see 2pac once but not at a gas station it was at a grocery store...biggie is dead tho

but anyways thats not what im talking about


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> :spam


spam deez nuts foo


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> spam deez nuts foo


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SteinerOfThule said:


> You found the cure for aids?


nah i gave up on that a long time ago aids is relentless


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

you're pregnant!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

You're engaged to Noll? :heart


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


>


oh doge...










many babies 
wow 
so pregnant 
cool 
much accomplishment


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jealousisjelly said:


> guess!


 You got new glasses!



VipFuj said:


> you're pregnant!


*yay!* He's posting for two!



tbyrfan said:


>


 :rofl - I haven't laughed this hard in a while.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

You finally figured out what Dr.Dre says?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

VipFuj said:


> you're pregnant!


yes summerrae got me pregnant but thats still not it!!


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

jealousisjelly said:


> guess!


chicken butt?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> You're engaged to Noll? :heart


awwww noll </3333 he left me hush dont u remember


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> yes summerrae got me pregnant but thats still not it!!


summerrae uses rubbers, and besides you're on birth control.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> You got new glasses!


i did get new glasses thank u for noticing how do u like them??

but no not what im talking about


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> summerrae uses rubbers, and besides you're on birth control.


our lil miracle <333333333333


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

momentsunset said:


> chicken butt?


hey thats my thing!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well now that youre pregnant, you wont need all that moonshine. I might have to confiscate it.. for safety reasons.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> awwww noll </3333 he left me hush dont u remember


I thought he might have shown up under your Christmas tree since you were good this year. It'll be ok, Jelly. :squeeze


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> actually i did see 2pac once but not at a gas station it was at a grocery store...biggie is dead tho
> 
> but anyways thats not what im talking about


*Thinking Tupac is still alive after 17 years of almost being dead.. DIGRACEFUL! No mother of my child!!*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

extremly said:


> You finally figured out what Dr.Dre says?





KelsKels said:


> Well now that youre pregnant, you wont need all that moonshine. I might have to confiscate it.. for safety reasons.


what do u mean why wouldnt i need it im still getting drunk


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> *Thinking Tupac is still alive after 17 years of almost being dead.. DIGRACEFUL! No mother of my child!!*


hes not dead i saw him!!! it was at ralphs on mountain and riverside

and u cant deny me!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jealousisjelly said:


> i did get new glasses thank u for noticing how do u like them??
> 
> but no not what im talking about


 They look great!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> I thought he might have shown up under your Christmas tree since you were good this year. It'll be ok, Jelly. :squeeze


that was all i asked santa for for christmas  ....its ok i still have u hush <3


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> hes not dead i saw him!!! it was at ralphs on mountain and riverside
> 
> and u cant deny me!!


-_- no.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> They look great!


compliment woohoo!


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> hes not dead i saw him!!! it was at ralphs on mountain and riverside
> 
> and u cant deny me!!


I remember seeing a video of him wearing Nikes that hadn't been made until long after he died. :sus



jealousisjelly said:


> that was all i asked santa for for christmas  ....its ok i still have u hush <3


I'm not going anywhere unless I end up lost in the SAS Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> -_- no.


are we really going to break up and ur going to walk out of your childs life over whether or not 2pac is still alive


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

SummerRae said:


> *Thinking Tupac is still alive after 17 years of almost being dead.. DIGRACEFUL! No mother of my child!!*


I saw him at the Target in Anaheim Hills once which isn't to far from Chino. He just has too much California Love to leave Cali.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I saw him at the Target in Anaheim Hills once which isn't to far from Chino. He just has too much California Love to leave Cali.


see i told u.. zeppelin knows whats up.... explain that mrs doubtfire!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

*He's dead, I seen the pictures of his funeral!

And no, I'll take my baby with me!

AND WHAT IS IT!!??!??!!?!*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You've figured out that Doritos Dinamita Chile Limon tastes better than Takis?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

nubly said:


> You've figured out that Doritos Dinamita Chile Limon tastes better than Takis?


what thats crazy

takis>>>>>>>


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> *He's dead, I seen the pictures of his funeral!
> 
> And no, I'll take my baby with me!
> 
> AND WHAT IS IT!!??!??!!?!*


no u didnt!!

and over my dead body u will


----------



## ApatheticDisplay (Dec 4, 2013)

Tell us....Tell ussss.... oke


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> no u didnt!!
> 
> and over my dead body u will


I can arrange that

(jk)


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> summerrae uses rubbers, and besides you're on birth control.


I got a little rough

so it broke.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ApatheticDisplay said:


> Tell us....Tell ussss.... oke


its not about spanking summer so u might not be interested


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> its not about spanking summer so u might not be interested


Eleven minutes of awkward silence...
Edit: twenty minutes..
Edit: thirty-three minutes..
convo over?


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I know what it is….


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

You are stuck on the toilet for all this time cause no more toilet paper. So till someone will read your mind to come and bring it over, you are killing your time on SAS.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> I know what it is&#8230;.


LIES!!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You're my father?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> You are stuck on the toilet for all this time cause no more toilet paper. So till someone will read your mind to come and bring it over, you are killing your time on SAS.


close but way off


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nunuc said:


> You're my father?


I could have been your father but the line was too long *badum ching*


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

You found a girlfriend and are gonna get Sexed .


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

You found yo baby dadeh?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> You found yo baby dadeh?


I am his baby daddy


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

summerrae said:


> i am his baby daddy


<33333333


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You're in Alaska whichinspired SummerRae's current status.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You're in Alaska whichinspired SummerRae's current status.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Not that i really care but....what?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Did you just save a bunch of money on car insurance by switching to Geico?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

jealousisjelly said:


> !!!!!!!


Interrobangs!!

*?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*



VipFuj said:


> you're pregnant!





tbyrfan said:


>





Zeppelin said:


>





VipFuj said:


>


Ahaha why the hell do I find this so funny. :lol



sad vlad said:


> You are stuck on the toilet for all this time cause no more toilet paper. So till someone will read your mind to come and bring it over, you are killing your time on SAS.


Does no one have a square to spare??



SummerRae said:


> I am his baby daddy


Now I'm just getting confused. :?



JH1983 said:


> Did you just save a bunch of money on car insurance by switching to Geico?


Mike! Mike Mike Mike Mike Mike!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Did you transform into a cat? I know you're a big cat fan.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Did you transform into a cat? I know you're a big cat fan.


He hasn't responded because he's a cat. Cats can't type.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

nubly said:


> You're in Alaska whichinspired SummerRae's current status.


He flew to Alaska just for me

What status?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> He hasn't responded because he's a cat. Cats can't type.


*crimeclub,* *y u so funny bro?*


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> Did you just save a bunch of money on car insurance by switching to Geico?


We go with State Farm


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Now I'm just getting confused. :?


You should be.
We're having cat babies, the doctors told us.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

How many kittens? Will you name one after me? Please?


----------



## Holly123 (Dec 28, 2013)

you ran off to join a cult and are changing your name??


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Holly123 said:


> you ran off to join a cult and are changing your name??


He's already leader of his own cult:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/my-sas-cult-currently-unnamed-2042/


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

My life is now complete.


----------



## Holly123 (Dec 28, 2013)

oh wow loll


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> How many kittens? Will you name one after me? Please?


Hundreds of them, we're going to name them after SAS people


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Did you transform into a cat? I know you're a big cat fan.





crimeclub said:


> He hasn't responded because he's a cat. Cats can't type.


no way san jose if that happened i would have commited suicide already


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> How many kittens? Will you name one after me? Please?


of course theres gonna be hush1 hush2 hush3....all the way to 29


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> You found a girlfriend and are gonna get Sexed .


noooooope


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

JH1983 said:


> Did you just save a bunch of money on car insurance by switching to Geico?


thats a badass hat bro!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> thats a badass hat bro!


Thanks! I was thinking of taking this hat thing to the next level, I was inspired by the Santa hat thread. I'm contemplating looking at a list of holidays and making avatars for every occasion. I feel like this might entertain me for awhile. For now it's still in the planning stages.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Did you transform into a cat? I know you're a big cat fan.


*
Oh yeah, of course he did.... Just like Professor Mcgonagall in Harry Potter.
Watch
*


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I know what!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> I know what!!


he does i told him in chat its crazy amirite??


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> Did you win the lottery?
> 
> Did you make another YouTube video?
> 
> ...


the last two are true


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> yes summerrae got me pregnant but thats still not it!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Going crazy said:


>


**** chris hansen i do what i want


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> **** chris hansen i do what i want


funny add


:[email protected]


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

it was us joking around.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you running away from home because you are disappointed with society?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SummerRae said:


> *
> Oh yeah, of course he did.... Just like Professor Mcgonagall in Harry Potter.
> Watch
> *


I knew it!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Let's set things straight


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I knew it!


Nope that's not it :teeth


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

You figured out what Willis was talking about?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

With the lack of response....

Is he meeting someone from SAS?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> With the lack of response....
> 
> Is he meeting someone from SAS?


i've metup with hella people from SAS.....aint it


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Are you running away from home because you are disappointed with society?


nah i think society is pretty tight


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Guy if you don't tell us what I'm going to tear your 2014 glasses.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

nubly said:


> Guy if you don't tell us what I'm going to tear your 2014 glasses.


nooooo not my glasses i just got them


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

&#8230;.it's something we both stumbled upon.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> &#8230;.it's something we both stumbled upon.


I just told someone else and they quit their religion


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jealousisjelly said:


> I just told someone else and they quit their religion


You're Santa Claus?


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Nope. Someone will get it though.:yes


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i'll give u a hint it starts with a Y


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

You're gay for Jesus?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i'll give u a hint it starts with a Y


*
You've learned how to yodle?*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> *
> You've learned how to yodle?*


pshhh i been knowing how to yodel


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Damn it, Ronald Weasley! Tell me right this instant!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jealousisjelly said:


> i'll give u a hint it starts with a Y


You ate at the Y.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahvav said:


> You found out Santa isn't real?


whats this guy talkin abouuut???


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> Damn it, Ronald Weasley! Tell me right this instant!!


dont call me ronald weasley!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Your going to the Young Men Christian Association?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> You're Santa Claus?


no im way too lazy to be santa


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

nubly said:


> You ate at the Y.


that would hardly be thread worthy sir

think bigger


----------



## s1819 (Dec 29, 2013)

:eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jealousisjelly said:


> no im way too lazy to be santa


 Happy New Year?! :yay :stu


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> dont call me ronald weasley!!


Whatcha gonna do 'bout it..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> Whatcha gonna do 'bout it..


(ApatheticDisplay)


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

You made a youtube video of you eating a kitten like a hamburger


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> (ApatheticDisplay)


You're dirty


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

GiftofGABA said:


> You made a youtube video of you eating a kitten like a hamburger


OH!! How dare you think that my wife could do that!!):


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't believe nobodies got it, we figured that might happen. Starts with a Y ends with an !


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> Can't believe nobodies got it, we figured that might happen. Starts with a Y ends with an !


I've known since the beginning


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> Can't believe nobodies got it, we figured that might happen. Starts with a Y ends with an !


Yahoo!...? :um

(That's the only word I know that starts with a Y and ends with a !. :lol )


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Yahoo!...? :um
> 
> (That's the only word I know that starts with a Y and ends with a !. :lol )


That's actually the best guess so far! But unfortunately that's not it.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

karenw said:


> You're 58 years of age?


nope guess again


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

This is still going on?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> This is still going on?


yes kelskels yes it is


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just tell us and spare me ur patience!Fool of a took!


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

We need another clue


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you going to Yugoslavia?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

GiftofGABA said:


> We need another clue


ok... it has to do with "summer"


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> ok... it has to do with "summer"


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Still no answer?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeast?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

badgirl said:


> yeast?


noooo!!!!!!!! Gross!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Are you going somewhere for the summer or a trip?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BadGirl said:


> Yeast?





SummerRae said:


> noooo!!!!!!!! Gross!!!!!


 OMG! Like a yeast infection? 
....you'd have problems baking bread.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> noooo!!!!!!!! Gross!!!!!


Yum Yum?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Ur god damn right?!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Yum Yum?


only if it's about bread..


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> only if it's about bread..


That's better... Hhmmm


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Ur god damn right?!


ur goddamn WRONG!


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol this still hasn't been answered. Tell us already lol


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

nooooo


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Goddamn it.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ineverwipe said:


> Lol this still hasn't been answered. Tell us already lol


ineverwipe! my homie.. i haven't seen u in a while whats going on??


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> ineverwipe! my homie.. i haven't seen u in a while whats going on??


Not much man. What about you?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ineverwipe said:


> Not much man. What about you?


same old **** you know no progress at all since the last time we talked...gotta make 2014 better hopefully

did you do anything for new years and christmas??


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> same old **** you know no progress at all since the last time we talked...gotta make 2014 better hopefully
> 
> did you do anything for new years and christmas??


Yea I hear ya. Nah I didnt do much just had dinner with the folks that's about it haha. Yourself?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ineverwipe said:


> Yea I hear ya. Nah I didnt do much just had dinner with the folks that's about it haha. Yourself?


sheeeet thats more than me i didnt do a thing i was on SAS lol...any resolutions? mine is to get rich or die trying


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> sheeeet thats more than me i didnt do a thing i was on SAS lol...any resolutions? mine is to get rich or die trying


Lol yea I was on sas and Twitter most of the day. Um my resolutions are the same actually. I want to try to do a better job at work so they'll want to keep me for another year. That and I'm trying to save up money for an emergency fund. So yea the same lol - get rich or die tryin


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ineverwipe said:


> Lol yea I was on sas and Twitter most of the day. Um my resolutions are the same actually. I want to try to do a better job at work so they'll want to keep me for another year. That and I'm trying to save up money for an emergency fund. So yea the same lol - get rich or die tryin


lmao get rich or die trying i feel ya bruh i feel ya...whats up with this drought we been having i wants some rain ****in 82 degrees on christmas wtf


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> lmao get rich or die trying i feel ya bruh i feel ya...whats up with this drought we been having i wants some rain ****in 82 degrees on christmas wtf


LOL! You guys are really having a conversation on here? I've been wondering when the site was going to add PM, VM, or minichat on here... It'd be easier for us to connect with people..
And please, I rather have 82*F than this 32*F, this **** is coooollllldddd. And not to mention the temperature in my house is sooooo low and I'm not allowed to change it!!!:c
Complain..complain..


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> lmao get rich or die trying i feel ya bruh i feel ya...whats up with this drought we been having i wants some rain ****in 82 degrees on christmas wtf


Haha that's what I'm sayin. We got a little drizzle a couple weeks ago but other than that I can't remember the last time it actually rained


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> LOL! You guys are really having a conversation on here? I've been wondering when the site was going to add PM, VM, or minichat on here... It'd be easier for us to connect with people..
> And please, I rather have 82*F than this 32*F, this **** is coooollllldddd. And not to mention the temperature in my house is sooooo low and I'm not allowed to change it!!!:c
> Complain..complain..


yah this is an A B conversation...u can C your way out

JK!!! i just always wanted to say that


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

0_o I just figured out what we're supposed to be guessing. I get the whole yeast thing now lol. I can't believe I didn't get it before


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> yah this is an A B conversation...u can C your way out


:''c


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ineverwipe said:


> So how bout that thing we're supposed to be guessing lol? It involves summer? That could be anything 0_o


oh u wanna get back on that?? alright go ahead guess yah it involves SUMMER and it start with a Y and ends with a !


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ineverwipe said:


> 0_o I just figured out what we're supposed to be guessing. I get the whole yeast thing now lol. I can't believe I didn't get it before


lmao cool u got it??! welcome to the club its tight amirite!??!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> :''c


im sorrrryyy lets talk about the weather....yah 82 is cool and everything i just want it to switch it up sometimes..i love the rain rain is tight


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> im sorrrryyy lets talk about the weather....yah 82 is cool and everything i just want it to switch it up sometimes..i love the rain rain is tight


Move to Washington state then, it always rains there! I love rain as well, old buddy, old pal..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> Move to Washington state then, it always rains there! I love rain as well, old buddy, old pal..


thats perfect lets me and u meet halfway and set up in seattle and nata can come visit us


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

oh ok so I was right with the yeast thing cool lol. That is pretty awesome. Best of luck!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> thats perfect lets me and u meet halfway and set up in seattle and nata can come visit us


I was thinking more along the lines of Forks, Washington... and yes, because that's where Bella lived in Twilight.
Go ahead... judge. But that's my favorite movie!<3


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

ineverwipe said:


> oh ok so i was right with the yeast thing cool lol. That is pretty awesome. Best of luck!


gross!!!!!! Nooooo!!!!!! Liesssss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Forks, Washington... and yes, because that's where Bella lived in Twilight.
> Go ahead... judge. But *that's my favorite movie!<3*


please dont talk to me anymore.....

kidding!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> thats perfect lets me and u meet halfway and set up in seattle and nata can come visit us


Seattle's my turf bro.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> gross!!!!!! Nooooo!!!!!! Liesssss!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol so its not what I'm thinking? Because what I'm thinking is nothing gross.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> please dont talk to me anymore.....
> 
> kidding!!


And book***

Oh yes, okay, I should remind you about my dying hatred for Bruno Mars as well. We seem incompatible for each other.
Down with Bruno


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

ineverwipe said:


> Lol so its not what I'm thinking? Because what I'm thinking is nothing gross.


Okay, are you talking about cooking bread then?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> Okay, are you talking about cooking bread then?


Moonshine


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Hahaha! I know the secret! Jelly is becoming a yoga instructor in Forks this summer while SummerRae opens a bakery that sells Twilight themed baked goods. They will raise their family of kittens together. 
:clap:yay:boogie


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

^^ Lmao


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

hush7 said:


> hahaha! I know the secret! Jelly is becoming a yoga instructor in forks this summer while summerrae opens a bakery that sells twilight themed baked goods. They will raise their family of kittens together.
> :clap:yay:boogie


*omg she found us out!!!!!!*


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

You already discovered that you are a jellyfish? OMG!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, move to Seattle! Then I could visit the lovely couple, and Zeppelin. We could have an SAS baby shower/wedding party?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hush7 said:


> Hahaha! I know the secret! Jelly is becoming a yoga instructor in Forks this summer while SummerRae opens a bakery that sells Twilight themed baked goods. They will raise their family of kittens together.
> :clap:yay:boogie


lol amazing. Stephanie Meyer should write another book on this exact subject right now.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Hahaha! I know the secret! Jelly is becoming a yoga instructor in Forks this summer while SummerRae opens a bakery that sells Twilight themed baked goods. They will raise their family of kittens together.
> :clap:yay:boogie











Nice!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Yes, move to Seattle! Then I could visit the lovely couple, and Zeppelin. We could have an SAS baby shower/wedding party?





Zeppelin said:


> Seattle's my turf bro.


you two are in seattle?? oh fudge yeah its on now!!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> you two are in seattle?? oh fudge yeah its on now!!


Let's do this. We have the plan J, remember..? We talked about it in mini chat. We'll do this, we'll move and we'll create a wonderful life and pickup all of our fellow SAS friends on the way from all the money we make.... we'll bring them all to Washington and start a new town for socially anxious people.
Great plans guys! I'm proud and excited!(':

Annnddd apparently Drew (http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/drew-1/) lives in Seattle!!! Total SAS party!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

i went to seattle 




..bump


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

SummerDay122 said:


> i went to seattle
> 
> ..bump


Did you go to Forks? Did you see any sparkly vampires? Did you see any werewolves? Did you see any SASers? Why didn't you take Jelly with you?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I didn't get to go to forks, it was too far. :cry

jj doesn't like me anymore :no


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

damn you guys ar bad at this!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Chicken Butt.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You're gay?


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations! You're engaged! :yay


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

youre criminal?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

no!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

If it is not chicken butt, then I am at a loss. 

What? What is it? Do you even know?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

zonebox said:


> If it is not chicken butt, then I am at a loss.
> 
> What? What is it? Do you even know?


it appears that i am the only one that does know! i dont wanna just tell, it needs to be guessed and its driving me crazy having this secret!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

You're not really jealous?

Can you still remember what people had to guess?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Silent Memory said:


> You're not really jealous?
> 
> Can you still remember what people had to guess?


I do remember, and it has been eating away at my soul every day for the last two years :crying:


----------

